# Wagner Paint Eater



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Anyone own this tool?..Is it any good?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its Wagner so....... not a fan of oil being used to seal nicotine, and not a fan of Wagner in general. While some of their products may work for some people, most products that I've seen are flimsy at best. Mostly H.O and DIY type products.

No idea on this one, what would you compare it to...."Paint Shaver"?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I think NEPS has (had?) one. I'm guessing his advice would be to keep it away from your nipples :jester:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rcon said:


> I think NEPS has (had?) one. I'm guessing his advice would be to keep it away from your nipples :jester:


OK then...:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I think NEPS has (had?) one. I'm guessing his advice would be to keep it away from your nipples :jester:


:thumbup:
http://www.painttalk.com/f6/wagner-paint-eater-5693/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I think NEPS has (had?) one. I'm guessing his advice would be to keep it away from your nipples :jester:


Dang, that was a while ago! Guess some images you can just never erase from your memory huh!?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Dang, that was a while ago! Guess some images you can just never erase from your memory huh!?


One nipple people stick in your memory much like three nipple people.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have one of these and two nipples.

It works on some things ok. If you got very loose and peeling paint it can help take it off faster.

I find it isn't that great overall. 

My nipples are awesome, however.


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought one a couple weeks ago to grind on some thick elastomeric. It worked great for me.

The nicest thing is the lower rpm's. I think it says it's around 2000, which is slower than most grinding tools. It didn't heat up the paint and make it gummy like some things can.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I like it for: 

Removing excess rust from big metal surfaces 
flaky paint on T-111 (awesome for this)
flaky paint on trim

for a lot of layers a grinder is faster


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My main complaint with it is you have very limited control and can't use it in smaller, tighter spaces, which is often times where you need it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> My main complaint with it is you have very limited control and can't use it in smaller, tighter spaces, which is often times where you need it.


I've always had great results feathering paint with my palm sander... [80 grit sand paper]

Pressure wash then palm sand or pole sand.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Works pretty good I have two of them when one burnt out I swapped it for a new one , has been good since. Not very effective on cupped lap siding but it is very aggressive and will take off failing paint fast I like to hit it quick with the painteater then clean it up and feather with an orbital saves on paper that way


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought one from SW, then took it back. Didn't like it.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

you run through a ton of those discs (which are not cheap) on an average home....gets pretty pricey.


----------

